#ubuntu-ports 2006-01-16
<case_> hi there
<case_> hum... i've compiled a .so in 64 bits (ubuntu sparc64) , and all i can get from it is a bus error :(
<case_> any idea?
<case_> (works fine in static library...)
<fabbione> case_: bus error usually means that there is an error in the code or a shared lib
<case_> sure
<fabbione> are you sure you didn't mix 32 and 64 libs?
<case_> hum...
<case_> do you have a way to check that ?
<fabbione> hmm not really...
<fabbione> check how you compile it
<fabbione> objdump? ldd?
<case_> ldd doesn't report anything suspicious
<fabbione> well i can't help without the code and stuff like that
<case_> of course :)
<case_> i can't show the code, but i'll try to make de simple case and see if it produces a bus error too
#ubuntu-ports 2007-01-18
<fabbione> hey tmarble !
<Dvalin> hoi
<fabbione> hi Dvalin 
<Dvalin> 'sup?
<fabbione> working as usual
<fabbione> you?
<Dvalin> got back from holidays in goa a few days ago
<Dvalin> now I'm trying to get back to studies
<Dvalin> and catch up at other duties
<Dvalin> :)
<fabbione> holidays.. hmmm.. what are they?
<Dvalin> I'm not allowed to tell
<Dvalin> otherwise you'd want one too ;)
<fabbione> eheh
<Dvalin> hmdidum
<Dvalin> you're using gcc 4.1 building kernel now, right?
<fabbione> the answer didn't change since last time you asked :)
<Dvalin> yeah
<Dvalin> just wanted some confirmation ;)
<Dvalin> where do I find netboot images on ubuntu mirrors?
<Dvalin> been kind of absent for a while now (sorry for asking same questions over and over;p)
<fabbione> what release?
<Dvalin> hm
<Dvalin> what is latest?
<Dvalin> feisty?
<Dvalin> I just want to see if it boots properly with fb & kernel compiled with gcc 4.1
<Dvalin> still had some issues last time :/
<fabbione> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/
<Dvalin> ihk, I think I've screwed my flash hard drive again
<Dvalin> gah
<Dvalin> but you have hpt366 driver built now, right? :)
<Dvalin> too late for me to screw around with it now anyways..
<Dvalin> oh well
<Dvalin> fabbione: are you going to FOSDEM next month?
<fabbione> just a minute.. i am in a meeting
<Dvalin> ok:)
<fabbione> GRRR
<fabbione> the module is missing from the installer again
<Dvalin> :(
* fabbione larts a bit the kernel team
<Dvalin> give 'em hell!
<Dvalin> ;p
<Dvalin> oh well, tell me when it's fixed, I need to reinstall ubuntu again :o)
<Dvalin> but no fosdem next month?
<fabbione> no fosdem no
<tmarble> hi fabbione
#ubuntu-ports 2009-01-17
<aimka> hi, is the server ports.ubuntu.com down ?
<persia> aimka: It was: it's up again.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-01-18
<fransman> What kernel git is used for ports in jaunty ?
<persia> fransman, There's three trees.  One for i586/amd64/armel, one for hppa/i486/ai64/powerpc/sparc, and one for lpia.  Look for ubuntu/ubuntu-$release(-ports|-lpia) from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git
<fransman> Ok i'll go for the sparc thanks
<persia> That's definitely -ports then.
<fransman> sure it is
<fransman> strange there a ubuntu-intrepid-ports.git but non for jaunty yet
<fransman> how did they build the Alpha version then
<persia> Probably using the same kernel.
<persia> Hrm, no there is a new kernel in jaunty.
<fransman> So the only question is from what git repro they extracted it?
<persia> From https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports it appears the uploader was NCommander, which would suggest that mcasadevall/ubuntu-jaunty-ports-1.1.git might be the right tree.
<fransman> cool, nice direction
<persia> Unfortunately, he doesn't seem to be in-channel now: I've asked him to join, but can't promise he's currently in front of his IRC client.
<persia> You might try one of the other ubuntu-jaunty-ports trees as well.  Nothing seems much more recent to me though.
<fransman> thanks for your support so far
<NCommander> persia, you summoned me?
<fransman> NCommander: what kernel git is used in Sparc for the latest alpha?
<NCommander> ports
<NCommander> Not the main kernel
<fransman> true but what ports
<fransman> because it wasn't clear to me
<fransman> i didn't find a ubuntu-jaunty-ports.git
<NCommander> fransman, its currently out of ncommander/ubuntu-jaunty-ports, or something like that
<NCommander> We're redoing the ports tree at the moment to autorebase against mainline kernel, so that branch is dated
<fransman> so i have to wait for a week
<NCommander> pretty much, but we have no real means to test SPARC kernels
<NCommander> (no hardware)
<NCommander> If your interested in helping improving SPARC, I'd love to have some overall help
<fransman> but there a build bot isn't it?
<NCommander> the buildds aren't accessible
<NCommander> I have access to a SPARC box to make sure the kernel builds
<NCommander> Booting is another story
<fransman> ha ha ha
<fransman> nice
<fransman> Can we create a auto build script, that does testing at night? 
<fransman> I know there something like this story needed for the general kernel-sparc list as well 
<fransman> And I am sure DavidM builds at night
<fransman> but that's not Debian/Ubuntu oriented at all
<NCommander> well, having an autobuild system is tricky
<NCommander> We need a devirtualized PPA to do that
 * NCommander glances at lamont 
<NCommander> And Canonical is very hestitant to give one of those out
 * fransman hides with 6 sparc box around
<NCommander> O_O;
<NCommander> give me one :-)
 * NCommander runs
<fransman> I am sure we can find one on ebay for you !
<NCommander> That requires me having money
 * NCommander notes Ubuntu's IA64 builders were eBay specials.
<fransman> So we need to look for some sponsors as well
<fransman> that can't be the bumps of the road 
<NCommander> fransman, TheMuso will handle any uploading needs
<fransman> thanks going to bed
